# Receiving and Enjoying STOWA Watches



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*First-born Fraternal Twins*

~ When my university career concluded in retirement at 65 in 2019, no gold watch was received.

That was fine, as the decades of doing field ecology with students had been adequate reward in and of itself.

Relocating to a balmy climate to serve younger students as a private tutor in empirical analysis and systematic reasoning, the watch I'd used for decades seemed adequate.

The Timex Easy Reader with Indiglo for night use had never been worn, but rather carried in pockets and placed on lecterns or desks.

In Spring, 2020 it was necessary to prepare several students for entry into Swiss Private Schools, which included careful consideration of all relevant aspects of Switzerland.

In books discussing Swiss culture, economy and travel, fine watchmaking was emphasized, with high praise given to the high quality standards of Swiss watchmakers.

Knowing nothing about horology, it seemed that the moment for familiarization with the fundamentals of timepieces had arrived.

Over six weeks articles were read, questions were answered, and a vague sense of what constituted a quality watch congealed in my thoughts.

A watch dial which was somewhat abstract, with a fresh approach to keeping time, had been a recurring daydream.

A watch which might be used while exploring murky pools and waterways, especially if it featured a bright glint to easily show up on the wrist, was another preference.

Having used fountain pens for sketching and handwriting, I'd commissioned bespoke pen nibs several times for specialized purposes.

Was it possible to ask a watchmaker to slightly modify one of their standard models to customize in a more or less bespoke fashion?

I reached out to Breguet, the only leading watchmaker with whom I was familiar, to inquire if bespoke watches were available.

Breguet's gracious reply in French noted that they seldom accepted bespoke commissions, but they recommended a German watchmaker who might meet my needs.

It was Breguet which redirected me from Swiss watchmakers to STOWA, for which I'll always be in their debt.

STOWA's location in the Black Forest interested me, as my fountain pen, ink and paper supplier of choice is 140-year old Fritz Schimpf in Tübingen.

Swabian culture, Pforzheim's reputation for skilled goldsmiths, and the superb cuisine of southwestern Germany all predisposed me toward STOWA.

Looking at STOWA's Web site, there was a strong sense of having arrived at the right place, where outstanding craftsmanship was paired with fresh yet respectful design.

After several weeks of looking, I joined Watchuseek in order to better acquaint myself with the insights of those with substantial experience with fine timepieces.

The images and comments in the 'Who else is wearing a Stowa today?' thread were influential in my consideration of STOWA models.

In the area where I work and live, most leading international Web sites and search engines are unavailable, therefore Watchuseek is especially valuable.

In making an initial order in July, one model stood out for its minimalist Bauhaus design. I'd wanted simplicity, which is what the Antea Dynadots 390 offered.

STOWA agreed to provide a hand-winding version. I requested a limette second hand in order to add a dash of color, reminiscent of a plant shoot sprouting in Spring.

On a wheel visible in the back, STOWA skillfully added the term "_Ökologie_", i.e. Ecology, and a pair of _Gingko biloba_ leaves, to reflect my career in East Asia.

The overall theme of Ecology was such that it reflected the professional work I'd pursued during several decades of my life.

After ordering the above watch, a series of other orders were placed in the following months. One of those watches was an Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver model.

Rather than requesting an engraving, the limited edition number of 23/100 on a wheel personalized it with a prime number.

I'd never realized that watches might feature small seconds, nor had I ever known about silver dials or thermally blued hands.

As the Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver was ordered a couple of months later, I never expected it to arrive with the Antea Dynadots 390.

My career frequently takes me to sub-Saharan Africa for extended field observation. The conditions in remote areas are often somewhat rough.

Accordingly, it seemed best to add a watch case for bringing the STOWA watches out to worksites in the savanna, in forests or in the mountains.

A Montblanc 2-watch case was ideal for my needs. My backpack, briefcase, belts and wallet have all been crafted in Florence, Italy by Montblanc.

There was no hesitation in ordering a 2-watch case. Traveling and working with quality timepieces was an unfamiliar reality for which I wanted to prepare.

The two STOWA watches and the Montblanc 2-watch case were delivered to a former student, now a friend, across the border in Hong Kong.

He arranged for them to be brought to Shenzhen where more than one month was needed for customs inspection and customs duty assessment to occur.

Yesterday the three boxes were delivered to me by one of my students. Everything arrived in optimal condition, without any issues.

The entire process from initial discussions to the opening of the boxes was trouble-free. There's nothing whatsoever which might have been improved.

The Montblanc 2-watch case exceeded my expectations, with well-constructed protection for any watches contained therein.

Both STOWA watches were a revelation in their own right. The pleasantly scented STOWA boxes are sturdy, protecting the timepieces from untoward shocks.

Nothing was as I might have supposed, which underscores how inadequate my imagination is, when it comes to products purchased on-line

My Pekingese, Yubi, was the sole witness to my gape-jawed wonder when initially handling the first two STOWA watches I'd ever encountered.

Following are images made during the initial opening of the boxes and after the contents were removed.

They're posted for anyone interested, especially those who, like me, have never before seen or handled a STOWA watch.

There's another watch presently in the prolonged local customs process, plus several more being made in the Black Forest.

My heartfelt appreciation to all of those who've posted images and information about their STOWA watches over the past many years.

Tom Kellie


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Initial Arrival










First Box










Bubble-wrapped










Montblanc Watch Case Box










Inner Box










Montblanc 2-Watch Case










Watch Case Leather










Made In Italy










Spaces For Two Timepieces










Watch Case Interior










Watch In the Case


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

FedEx Box From STOWA










Orange and White










Seen Upon Opening










Guiding Light










Hand Signed










Made In the Black Forest










First View of a STOWA Watch










Silver Dial










Back of the Antea b2b 355










23 of 100










Thermally Blued Hands


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Second STOWA Watch










White Dial










Limette Second Hand










STOWA










Back View










ETA 2804-2










Ökologie


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Side-by-Side










Display Backs










It's Time to Play!










Wild Beast


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, that is absolutely amazing. Great story, beautiful watches (I like that green hue for the seconds hand a lot). Enjoy them!


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

I love the Dyna Dot! Its a watch style that a usually dont like. But something about how Stowa did it makes it very appealing. So simple yet so purposeful.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats and thanks for sharing Tom!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful pieces. The watch holder seems to be very well made as well.

Congratulations! Wear in good health.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tribonian (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for such an informative post.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wonderful story, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Loved it - great post - great watches


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cool. Great post and pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Love a great unboxing review - thanks OP!!!


----------



## longerintervals (Oct 13, 2020)

Wonderful story and beautiful watches. I love the Antea. I just picked up a used Stowa Marine and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

Love that limette hand. And, _Ökologie_", i.e. Ecology, and a pair of _Gingko biloba_ leaves, to reflect my career in East Asia.
And, of course, Der Hund


----------



## amb_ (Aug 25, 2020)

Beautiful story.


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

Great group of photos. They make the watches really come alive. Thanks for the story and pics.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ In line with the comments above about Breguet referring me to STOWA, I stopped by their local boutique this afternoon.

It seemed appropriate, given how satisfied I feel with the first two STOWA watches.

Breguet's timepieces on display were superb. Trying on with with the power display on the dial was a pleasure.

To think that for nearly seven decades I never knew the satisfaction of handling fine watches. 

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

"Der Hund", aka Yubi (御笔), displaying his insouciant nonchalance towards an object unrelated to food


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Back to Bauhaus Blue










Back to Bauhaus Elegance


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 15567617
> 
> 
> Back to Bauhaus Blue
> ...


Both of your new watches look fantastic! When I was mulling over which Antea to purchase, I agonized over the Klassik KS and the B2B 355. Although I eventually settled on the KS, I still very much like the font on the B2B.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ A friend in southwestern Germany contacted me asking about the marks on the case at the 11 o'clock position.

That's my careless preparation. It's a fingerprint smear which should've been wiped off.

New to watch photography, everything at the point is seat-of-the-pants, trial and error experimentation.

With each image it becomes clearer what needs to be done in order to make a decent watch image.

Those with years of experience who post terrific watch images in the “Who else is wearing a Stowa today?” thread set a high standard.

It's great fun learning, as these two watches are such accommodating models for the lens.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

New Arrival on a Friday Afternoon...Ideal Timing


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ A third STOWA watch arrived this afternoon, weeks earlier than expected.

The Flieger Classic 36 far exceeded my expectations in every respect.

This week saw me go from zero to three STOWA watches within five days.

That the Flieger arrived on Friday is apropos.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

At Swing Coffee When A Shipment Arrived










My student bearing shipments from Southwestern Germany










Far, far lovelier than anticipated










Flieger Classic 36










Back View of the Flieger Classic 36










Already at work










A student unimpressed by a watch










He prefers seeing me wearing a dragonfly










First-ever view of a lumed dial


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations, the 36 is a very nice watch. Fugit inreparabile tempus. Enjoy it!


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Hah, tempus fugit, very clever! Congrats. What an amazing week this must have been for you!

Edit: Tom, that 149 is tempting me to buy one with a flex nib from Fritz Schimpf...they have it on stock...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Tom!

3 Stowa watches in a week..... I bet you will have a hard time deciding which to to wear.

I am certain that you will definitely enjoy your new pieces. Perhaps you can check out their Marine watches 

Wear in good health.

Mine says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Flieger Classic 36 and Bauhinia Blossom


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

Lovely watches and great pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

How are you liking the watches now that you've had a couple of weeks with them, Tom?


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ fracture:

Bliss.

Plain and simple.

Why didn't I do this long ago?

STOWA watches...my daily delight...really.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

* ~ Cinnamon Tea and Antea Dynadots 390*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Blue Vase with Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Outdoors: Black on Black*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ The Finest Gift...

Tom K.


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

What a great endorsement for a wonderfully human company..Stowa! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bruck177 (Jan 20, 2020)

This content makes it easy to enjoy & support Stowa. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations Tom .. 'from zero ... to an actual collection of gorgeous Stowa watches. I like your choices! Enjoy!

Rick


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Enjoyed this thread immensely. 
Your watch photography skills already are impressive.
Thank you and congratulations, Tom.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *STOWA On the Side*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *On a Desk*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Limette*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Late Night Lesson Planning*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Flieger Blue*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Flieger Friend*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Lesson Learned*










*More to Learn*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *A Bit of Blue*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Flieger Lume on a Winter Evening*

Tom K.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

This photo shows impressively that Stowa Flieger dials are unrivaled in luminescence. Kudos!


Volker


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *On Dark Blue Silk*

Tom K.


----------



## Jia-Hong Liu (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice article with emotional words! I like it! I am also waiting for my order to arrive.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver on a Desk Pencil Holder*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *Flieger Classic 36 on Qatar Airways Flight #725 from Doha to Chicago O'Hare on Monday, 25 January, 2021*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ I took a long walk today in Midland, Texas in direct midday sunshine.

The silver dial on the STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver shown as never before.

In my limited experience and ignorance, I hadn't realized that full sunshine would accentuate the silvery quality of the dial.

It was a welcome reminder of the quality which goes into STOWA timepieces.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ In late Autumn and early Winter of 2020 several STOWA timepieces were ordered.

The first three STOWA models I'd received were so pleasing that it seemed best to order several more from the skilled craftsmen in the Black Forest.

Unexpectedly my university teaching career of more than two decades was ended due to policy changes by the authorities in mainland China.

After being repatriated to the United States, may circumstances remained unsettled until fairly recently.

During the half a year of working through reverse culture shock a long-time friend stored the STOWA shipments for me.

Last week I asked him to ship them to me in West Texas, where I now live and will resume teaching next week.

****

Three STOWA watches arrived this afternoon, with another expected tomorrow.

Following are images of the consolidated shipments, as received.

As before, the quality of STOWA workmanship is exemplary.

Tom K.










*Fedex Box*










*Watch Band Box*










*Two Watch Bands*










*Protected in Paper*










*STOWA Box*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ An Antea 1919 White was ordered as the dial is particularly well-suited for timing classroom activities.

On a wheel in the display case STOWA engraved the silhouette of a bear which I'd drawn, as well as the name ARCTURUS.

This refers to the large red-orange star ⍺-Boötes, or Arcturus, which was anciently regarded as being the Guardian of the Bear, i.e. the constellation Ursa Major, due to its apparent proximity in the night sky.










*Antea 1919 White in Box*










*Antea 1919 White*










*Antea 1919 White Reverse*










*Bear and ARCTURUS*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ A Marine Classic 40 Bronze with a silver dial was ordered.

STOWA graciously agreed to prepare a hand-winding version.

On a wheel in the display case is engraved a wave petroglyph found east of Teahupo'o on the southern coast of Tahiti Iti, as well as the word Tahiti!

As my life has had a particular affinity for Tahiti, this STOWA model's understated maritime look attracted me.










*Marine Classic 40 Bronze in Box*










*Marine Classic 40 Bronze with a Silver Dial*










*Thermally-blued Hands*










*Bronze Case*










*Tahiti!*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ As the other STOWA watches ordered had all been hand-wound and had no date, it seemed best to order a model with a different configuration.

A Prodiver Olymp was ordered in 2020, without any notion that it would eventually reach me while the 2020 Tokyo Olympics were being held in July, 2021.

The titanium case, rotating bezel, and high quality lime were desirable features when the ordered was contemplated.

To personalize the watch, a photograph of a Leopard, which I'd taken in central Kenya, was engraved on the back of the case with the binomial nomenclature for Leopard, i.e. _Panthera pardus_.

My career in Field Ecology centered around Leopards, whose predominant color tones are in a general sense similar to the watch.

The relatively light mass of the titanium case has been a pleasant surprise, as is the snug fit of the rotating bezel.

This model is likely to see practical duty in shallow ponds while observing wildlife. The bright bezel may pick up light in the murky waters.










*Prodiver Olymp in Box*










*Prodiver Olymp*










*Prodiver Olymp and Black Strap*










*Prodiver Olymp Side View*










_*Panthera pardus*_* Engraving*










*Movable Bezel*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ STOWA quality and craftsmanship exceeds all of my expectations.

Wearing these in the field and in the classroom will be a great pleasure.

Tom K.










*STOWA Timepieces*


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ STOWA quality and craftsmanship exceeds all of my expectations.
> 
> Wearing these in the field and in the classroom will be a great pleasure.
> 
> Tom K.


Congratulation with beautiful personalized watches!


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice! I love my Stowas. Only ever flipped one, a Seatime, and that was to get a Prodiver instead. I'm glad I got my initials engraved on one of the gears on my Antea Klassik...makes it all the more special.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful watches (especially the Prodiver!). The customization that Stowa offers is amazing, and now I am looking more into one for myself! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Oops!

Not high quality lime, but rather high quality lume.

Last night it shown with pleasing clarity.

The moderate case size and light weight are such a pleasant surprise.

I'm 191 cm. so that this size timepiece wears well.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Touch of Blue*










*Silver Dial, Bronze Case*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ The fourth STOWA watch to arrive this week was an afternoon delivery.

It's the seventh STOWA timepiece of those ordered in 2020.

A small watch with Roman numerals had long been in my mind.

STOWA's Marine Classic 36 Roman in a hand-winding version was ideal.

It was personalized to reflect my career's working visits to Venice, Italy.

The term Venezia was placed on a wheel with a fleuron ❧, or hedera, in recognition of Aldus Manutius, the founder of the Aldine Press in Venice.

The small watch runs very well, another example of STOWA quality.

Tom K.










*Marine Classic 36 Roman in Box*










*Marine Classic 36 Roman*










*Marine Classic 36 Roman Thermally-blued Hands*










*Venezia ❧*










*Marine Classic 36 Roman Display Back*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Although it was sent over half a year ago, the STOWA Collector Card reached me today.

There was also a STOWA pocket knife.

Tom K.










*STOWA Collector Card*










*STOWA Pocket Knife*


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ As the other STOWA watches ordered had all been hand-wound and had no date, it seemed best to order a model with a different configuration.
> 
> A Prodiver Olymp was ordered in 2020, without any notion that it would eventually reach me while the 2020 Tokyo Olympics were being held in July, 2021.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, I really enjoyed reading these posts and your joy and enthusiasm is clear to see. I love how you made each one personal and relevant to your story. Great Prodiver, and fantastic engraving on that one! I'm sure you won't stop there&#8230; so keep ordering and sharing ;-)


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Diji Smiling with His Treasure

Better he's interesting in playing with this toy than with one of the STOWA timepieces.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Diji to Tom: "What do you see in those round little ticking machines? They don't look edible."*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ STOWA Antea 1919 Blue Second Hand*










*STOWA Antea 1919 Display Back*










*Arcturus, Guardian of the Bear Wheel Engraving*

Tom K.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Tom Kellie said:


> *Silver Dial, Bronze Case*
> 
> Tom K.


Perfect combination! Imagine your STOWA 50 or 100 years from now. From that perspective, it is truly classic.

Here is mine with silver dial, matt case and handwinding movement:


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ At work, wearing a STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze 925/000 Silver Dial Handwinding*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Saturday Morning Desktop with STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ STOWA Antea 1919 White in the Classroom...*


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze Handwinding, Silver Dial 925/000










Display Back with ‘Tahiti’ Engraved on a Wheel*

****

For use in the classroom, especially for timing examinations, this is the most reliable timepiece on my desk.

Subtle and understated, it provides the time in a highly readable format.

Tom K.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas @Tom Kellie 
Thanks for sharing your watch journey with Stowa, it is appreciated. My oldest Stowa (still from early Schauer era) will soon go for full service. I am sure I will miss the Marine Original while it’s away.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Tom K. & Diji


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

*~ Three Smaller STOWA Timepieces: *

*• STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver
• STOWA Flieger Classic 36
• STOWA Marine Classic 36 Roman*










*The Corresponding Display Backs*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ *STOWA Antea 1919 White*

Tom K.


----------

